# High Latency in World of Warcraft. HELP!



## BrandX19831 (May 15, 2008)

Hello. Recently I have been experiencing very high latency (1000-1500) in World of Warcraft. I really hope the problem can be fixed. Please reply with any ideas.


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Hello mate,
Well there can be a lots of problems for your high latency.
First of all, what type of connection are you using? Did you experienced this problem before?
Contact your ISP and see if they have some problems.
Other thing, visit your realm forum and post your problem, you might find threads that talks about your problem.
I am playing on EU realm called Bronze Dragonflight and recently we had some major latency problems but Blizz fixed this issue[thou loads of players experienced same problem with latency on my realm]...
Hope this will help mate... [For The HORDE ]


----------



## BrandX19831 (May 15, 2008)

Thanks for your response. I'm on US Hakkar server. I didn't have a problem when I had my Cable connection at my old place. Well, I recently moved out to the country where I have a 3 meg DSL connection. MY latency is relatively good but as I approach 5:00pm and beyond, it gets progressively worse until it stays at 1500ms+ for the entire night. I'll just have to contact my ISP. I really hope it can be fixed.


----------



## groudon185p (Dec 30, 2007)

ok 5pm, everyone comes home from work from a hard days work and while everyone gets on the server they hammer it slowing it down, yada yada, just try playing on a different realm, experiment to see if it is the server, and also the phone lines get hammered aswell, don't know if that will affect speed but... Anyway hope i helped


----------

